# Is this flat screen toast?



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to All,

Details:

Bought a Panasonic 55" Flat screen Dec 24 2014.

It was installed in Feb 2015 in our back yard summer kitchen. It is totally covered and no rain or sun ever hits it. However, we live in Houston so it's had one 1.5 yrs of summer heat and humidity. 

I can receive audio [has a Devon receiver] while either playing in the radio mode or if I switch it to cable for tv. I can also play a DVD for music as well. I get perfect sound. However, I get zero video. Only thing I see are some green vertical lines in one area of the flat screen.

What I have done:

I have rebooted the Comcast receiver many times and no change [left off for 30 secs+]. I unplugged the f-screen 2 -3 times and waited 10 minutes, then plugged back in, same thing. I changed from the universal remote to the remote that came w the f-screen and tried hitting "menu" and other modes that could invoke any possible option of seeing a normal screen face or alpha/numeric programming mode; nothing.

I did not get the extended warranty, went to best buy and they wanted to send out someone [service call] then charge me to fix it + parts. Forget that.

Are there any other troubleshooting options you can recommend? Is this picture toast? Is there a way to test anything that could identify if it's a changeable internal part that I can buy and replace? 

If you need anything else, pls advise.

Thank you very much,
tstex


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Outside? In Houston? 

Really?

I wouldn't toss any money at it. The humidity in the air has most likely turned the inside into a rust bucket.

I bet if you read the manual, somewhere is says "Indoor Use ONLY".


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> Outside? In Houston?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


I won't try to diligently argue w you, but there are MANY HOUSEHOLDS here that have flat screens outside and lasted for 3-4yrs easily. 

Thanks for your feedback, tstex


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

But; he's right. There are many indoor models only, did you happen to get an outdoor model?

ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I assume its an LCD. They would have a backlight. If the screen were dark, could be just the backlight. But you mentioned you see a few lines.

Its only a year and a half old -- worth fixing, unless you were planning on upgrading.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seem some last less time when installed outdoors, and the warranty be refused when it became obvious that the panel was used outdoors.


You either buy an outdoor panel, weatherproof enclosure, or you play the crap shoot game.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys are coming in clear....but:

I did, however, download the op's manual and did a search on indoor and outdoor. It only refers to indoor usage from a frequency standpoint, and the normal verbiage of "don't install near water, or below fish aquarium, near bathtub, etc". Here's an exact quote:

"This product is restricted to indoor use due to its
operation in the 5.15 to 5.25 GHz frequency range.​ FCC and IC require this product to be used indoors for​ the frequency range 5.15 to 5.25 GHz to reduce the​ potential for harmful interference to co-channel Mobile​ Satellite systems. High power radars are allocated as​ primary users of the 5.25 to 5.35 GHz and 5.65 to 5.85​GHz bands"

So, nothing on direct outdoor installation per se other than frequency issues.

I'm going to pull it down tomorrow am and take it apart in the house and examine if there is any conspicuous corrosion or similar. 

Thanks again for your help, tstex


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It plainly stated indoor use only, and you expected them to install waterproof seals anyway?

Amazing.

When you take it apart, inspect the PCB for any corrosion, poor solder joints, or burn tracks.

PCB-- Printed Circuit Board.

ED


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Ed. 

I checked w all our neighbors and friends...no one has an out-door rated tv installed and some have been working for over 10 yrs...it looks like I drew a black bean tv

I am pulling down today to examine for any conspicuous issues...have a TV repair guy identified too. 

Finally, I have designed an enclosure I am going to build prior to fixing TV. This will prevent all moisture from getting in and protect its electronics...

Will post back soon and let you all know,tstex


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

The repair guy said it's a bad display board, but he said he would not repair a Panasonic bc "they are junk", per him. 

Before I buy anything else, I am going to examine enclosures that will protect during non-usage....thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought a 32" MAGNAVOX , 6 years ago, and it works great, of course it's indoors, and kept at a livable temp year around. 
Too bad that your repairman thinks that it is junk, Was there a warranty that is still in effect, if so take it back to the store, or contact Panasonic.

ED


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

The warranty is only for 1 yr...I missed it by 4-5 months...I'll contact Panasonic Tues AM bc they've been closed...thank you Ed


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

if panasonic is junk than all tvs are junk, it is one of the best brand tv. i have one in my home buyed in 2006, still work like new


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Panasonic is no better, and no worse than other brand names.

My preference is LG, as I've sold a lot, and had less trouble with them. Next would be Sony, as they too have been pretty bullet proof.



https://www.amazon.com/Sony-KDL60W6...e=UTF8&qid=1467668395&sr=1-6&keywords=sony+tv



Hard to beat the prices on Amazon.


As to the Magnavox, RCA, and all the other Chinese crap, I wouldn't sell one to any of my customers.


Regards Panasonic? I have one a customer wanted replaced. A 2005 42" Plasma that I repaired for $75.00 and now have on the wall in my garage.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

tstex said:


> The warranty is only for 1 yr...I missed it by 4-5 months...I'll contact Panasonic Tues AM bc they've been closed...thank you Ed


You might get them to send you a new PCB and replace it yourself.

Tell them that your technician has diagnosed the board as faulty.

it is a simple chore to unplug and plug it back in, screw it down, and test the system.

I have done that several times on various electronic equipment.

PCB = printed circuit board.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I have worked on a variety of video monitors and found it a major chore (some say "a bear") to inspect let alone replace circuit boards or other internal parts.

"The knee bone is connected to the thigh bone."

I had to take the stand off in order to get at the back cover.

After I got the back cover off there was a metal cover (an electronic shield) inside that also had a myriad of screws that had to be undone.

I had to unhook some of the cables in order to swing open the main chassis to get at the circuit boards.

Murphy's Law

You know the one where you put the thing back together and there is a leftover screw on the table.

Etc.

So if a monitor or TV goes awry, it's to the trash bin and then to the store to buy another one.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

AllanJ said:


> .
> 
> Murphy's Law
> 
> ...



Reminds me...
I was chatting with a repair guy and telling him how I would label/number cables and take a photo of every step when I'm fixing things like a laser printer (because of lots of screws/small parts and cables) so I can put everything back properly. 

He said that when he hangs out and watches car mechanics work on vehicles, they'd have a few screws left over after assembling everything back. The car guys just sweep the extra screws away.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

tstex said:


> The warranty is only for 1 yr...I missed it by 4-5 months...I'll contact Panasonic Tues AM bc they've been closed...thank you Ed



Its a long shot. Some credit cards extend your warranty for items purchased with the card. You might get lucky.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

For whatever box you end up building for the repaired / new TV, throw some of these in there. It'll keep the box dry. 

This particular product changes colours when it's 60% hydrated. It'll let you know when to change them out as your box slowly leaks moisture. They are cheap. 

https://www.silicagelpackets.ca/dry...ca-gel-indicating-1-gram-packets-20-pack.html

Cheers!


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

tstex said:


> Before I buy anything else, I am going to examine enclosures that will protect during non-usage....thanks


Just curious... would it not be cheaper/simpler to buy an outdoor-rated TV than an indoor TV + enclosure?

FWIW, a neighbor has a Sanyo(?) in his outdoor kitchen -- which is just an open-sided pavilion -- that is just a standard TV. It's at least 3 yrs old, and he leaves it on 24/7. This is in SE Louisiana, pretty much same climate as Houston.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Super - yes, I had some friends over and they recommended exactly the same thing- this is a given now - thx

Bart, the 55" 1080 HD Flat screen cost $499, I've spent about $65 in total hardware and the cedar wood I had milled from my ranch [$50 bucks for milling].

The outdoor TV 49", not 55, starts at $4000.00 So, there's a 10:1 ratio difference. If it was around 1000, then I'd get the outdoor one...Thanks


----------

